

Entrepreneurialism: The Least Risky Path - Jim_Neath
http://www.inc.com/lewis-schiff/2010/02/entrepreneurialism_the_least_r.html?utm_source=feedburner

======
microcentury
This is resting on the rather significant assumption that you are a
_successful_ entrepreneur. There are plenty of entrepreneurs out there with
less than $1m in net work who are struggling in the current climate.

------
Tichy
Survivor bias?

------
raphaelb
Ability to create more value == get paid more == be more secure.

